# Are You Looking Forward To Christmas This Year - 2017?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Christmas is in two weeks or so. Are you looking forward to it?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Like this song say, it is the best time of the year. My Grandpa's favorite old Christmas song!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Yes! I love it, all the Christmas lights the family together, what more can one wants.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Yes! I love it, all the Christmas lights the family together, what more can one wants.


Exactly right, exactly right!


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

3 extra days off work


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Although Jewish, I've always looked forward to Christmas. In general, people are happier and the gifts keep flowing. Also, our economy depends a great deal on Christmas acquisitions.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

The vast majority of people celebrating Christmas around the world are not Christians. It's a global cultural event.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

No. Never enjoyed Christmas, not religious, no children. Live on my own, awful old films or Christmas special editions of tiresome sitcoms on TV. Carols from round the world on the radio.
Got a couple of DVDs to watch though, and some new CDs. :lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I have four grandkids. They make Christmas magical.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

For my wife and me, the nicest things are the Christmas songs by Bing Crosby, Nat King Cole, Karen Carpenter, Dean Martin, Frank Sinatra, Perry Como, Andy Williams, etc. and the wonderful compositions of Leroy Anderson. All the commercialism we can do without.


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

YES! It's my favourite time of the year. We've had the tree and decorations up since the weekend after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

This will be my first Christmas where the chances of it being white are 0% (well… maybe 0.001 %), because I moved to Florida a few months ago. So far I’m starting to conclude that white Christmases are vastly overrated. I drive around the town at night and see Christmas lights, decorations, trees everywhere, just like up north. And I don’t have to worry about whether I have enough of a supply of rock salt. The most wonderful time of the year indeed!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

My grandparents coming over from Manchester, my goodness, over 90 and still that active.
Wonderful news.

​


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

I ALWAYS do...I like the Spirit.:trp::kiss::clap:


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

The daughter is now preparing the mulled wine, which we will enjoy while watching Alistair Sims playing Ebenezer Scrooge - in all its black-and-white splendor and totally void of any non-English subtitles. :tiphat:

You'll want the whole day off tomorrow, I suppose. :lol:


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Bulldog said:


> Although Jewish, I've always looked forward to Christmas.  In general, people are happier and the gifts keep flowing. Also, our economy depends a great deal on Christmas acquisitions.


I am too but still love the atmosphere. Give presents and send out cards. Also celebrating Chanukah so have best of both worlds!

Happy Chanukah to anyone who is celebrating!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Merry Christmas by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr

Enjoy the holiday season!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

My mother died on 15th December, and I feel very sad.
All the same, I am looking forward to a peaceful and beautiful Christmas, just the two of us.
Peace and love - there's nothing to beat it.

Wishing Happiness to everyone on TalkClassical - have a wonderful few days, and joy and prosperity to all in the New Year. xx










(replying to question below)
:tiphat: Siegendeslicht, it's not where I live - it's just a snowy landscape of Scotland that I've linked to, because I love Scotland and my father was Scottish. We live in seaside Norfolk, altogether flatter and less spectacular.

I'm glad you're enjoying yourself, and I hope your family visit goes well.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

^ Is that where you live? 

I am thoroughly enjoying the spirit of Christmas - the festivities, the decorations, the Christmas markets. But I am just as much looking forward to other things - to visiting my family in January, to all the concerts that are on schedule next year, to the next vacation in the Bavarian Alps. So it's sort of 50/50 for me.


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

For various reasons while I was growing up, christmas was a hectic, stressful time. It basically ruined it. As an adult, I have no religious reasons for it; I hate christmas music (carols and popular); my wife doesn't care about it either (thank goodness!); and we have no kids, so we don't have to pretend. She is a flight attendant, and I work in a hospital, so we often have to work. Basically, we do the absolute bare minimum, and just go about our lives.


----------

